# 0.8 or 1mm tip for mini HVLP?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Im about to buy a mini HVLP gun to spray my multispoke wheels, been doing a bit of reading and it seems the 0.8mm tips are a bit fine for primer without extra thinning. Would the 1mm be better? and would the 1mm be ok for base and clear?

Also I was about to buy some pannel wipe but read brake and clutch cleaner does the same job. Would this be ok? I have a couple of B&C cleaner aerosols which would save me buying anything else as long as they wont leave behind any substances.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

0.8mm seems to be the most popular size for basecoat and clear. I have a 1.0mm and when I had a friends intricate wheels to spray metallic gold I choked the air down and it layed amazing with no blotches at all. However the 2k clear didn't lay down well, maybe 1k would not be as bad.

So I'm saying maybe the 0.8mm is better as it will atomise the clear better whilst not piling too much on. But if your wheels are not intricate then you may well get away fine with a 1.0mm as you won't need to choke it down, and the 1.0mm will be better for primer.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have two mini guns one hvlp and one complient,both devilbiss sri and both 1.2 mm.they can put quite a bit of paint out or can be choked back to do spot ins


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Go for a larger set up as advised above 

if you start spraying panels etc the finer the set up the finer the paint comes out ....this can make issues if your trying to replicate a finish /blend in future 



Tommy


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

I use a 0.8 on my gun (Graco Finex) and find it great. I've used everything through it including 2K Primer, basecoat and lacquer without problems.

I guess a lot of it comes down to personal preference....


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

You can get colour issues with the mini guns so i go for the largest size as its easier to turn down for certain applications than not having enough come out for a larger panel spot in.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, will go for the 1mm then. It's just for spraying a set of wheels, not likely ever to be used for panels or anything that needs a flawless finish. (thats what bodyshops are for =D)


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

You could get some nice cheap second hand ones. Like the ones for sale in the personal sales bit.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Shug said:


> You could get some nice cheap second hand ones. Like the ones for sale in the personal sales bit.


Unfortunately I just bought a 1mm mini before I seen your post.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like to try a graco finex mini gun as i have heard good things on them


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Scoobycarl said:


> I would like to try a graco finex mini gun as i have heard good things on them


I'd say go for it! Love mine!!! Can't fault it at all, works just as well as a friends expensive gun.

I've even used it to paint the complete front end of a car and lacquer it and it came out perfect.

Price is very good too.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea i think i will try one at £91 it's worth a pop,spraygunsdirecct sell them i think ?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

How much do you think I should thin the primer for use in my 1mm gun?

I'm using Upol System 20 primer.


----------

